
The all-new Basecamp is live - tbassetto
http://basecamp.com/
======
atourgates
I'm a bit behind the curve here - but now that I'm caught up, I'm concerned.
When I saw the title of this article, I immediately logged into my Basecamp.
Hmm, it looked the same. So I went and found their upgrade instructions. Then
I learned that it's not a straight 1:1 upgrade, it's a different product. And
they've dropped support for some quite important features, like, time-
tracking.

My work runs on Basecamp. We chose it for two reasons, first because it did
(nearly) everything we needed it to do, second, because it was being developed
by a company we loved.

Now, it's completely integrated into our days to day production. We depend on
it. If I walked in to work today and Basecamp was down, I might as well turn
around and head home. We've let 37Signals premiere product become essential to
us.

As of today, we're using their formerly premiere product. And if we wanted to
upgrade to their premiere product, we'd lose completely essential feature.

Yes, they can say that Basecamp Classic will be the same great product it's
always been, but it won't. Part of that greatness was innovation, and I don't
think anyone believes that 37Signals will continue to innovate with a product
that has "Classic" in its name.

The solution isn't hard. 37Signals just needs to be clear.

Will critical features like Time Tracking be in a future version of Basecamp,
or will that requirement make us, forever, second class users? Because, I'd
rather be a 1st class user at one of Basecamp's competitors than a 2nd class
user at the service I've been using for the past 4 years.

~~~
dhh
We're launching with a great set of features we could do in a reasonable
amount of time. If we had tried to reimplement every single Basecamp Classic
feature in Basecamp Next before we launched, it would have taken a very long
time.

Basecamp Classic originally launched without even file uploads!

We'll be busy bees making Basecamp Next fill in gaps all over the place in the
coming months. Looking into how we can solve people's time tracking needs with
a great workflow in Basecamp Next is high on that list!

~~~
atourgates
That's great to hear - but why does it take a rant on HN to communicate that
integrating Time Tracking with Basecamp Next is a high priority?

If you're committing to adding Time-Tracking in the future, publicize it, so
users like me will be confident that it's worth sticking with Basecamp.

Until that happens, you're telling us, "Sorry, you're not our target user
base."

~~~
dhh
We weren't happy with the time tracking integration in Classic. It was usable,
but it wasn't great. We want to take our time to either come up with a better
built-in solution or an integration with another tool or something else.

This is a big part of why we're keeping Basecamp Classic around for a very
long time. Basecamp Next was not going to launch with all the features that
Classic already has. So it's OK that it's not a perfect fit for all existing
customers on Day 1.

The iPhone didn't have copy'n'paste for a while, either. There's just so much
you can do for launch, if you want to ship.

~~~
jballanc
The iPhone anecdote is such an important one. Probably the most important
lesson I learned working at Apple was: people don't remember that a feature
was missing once you implement it, but they remember broken features _long_
after you've fixed them.

~~~
ROFISH
Consequently, missing features are extremely sore when missing again, such as
the ability to turn off 3G on the 4S. (Useful battery saver.)

------
webwright
The comments here remind me of Joel Spolsky's excellent 80/20 essay:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000020.html>

Excerpt: "...A lot of software developers are seduced by the old "80/20" rule.
It seems to make a lot of sense: 80% of the people use 20% of the features. So
you convince yourself that you only need to implement 20% of the features, and
you can still sell 80% as many copies.

Unfortunately, it's never the same 20%. Everybody uses a different set of
features. In the last 10 years I have probably heard of dozens of companies
who, determined not to learn from each other, tried to release "lite" word
processors that only implement 20% of the features. This story is as old as
the PC. Most of the time, what happens is that they give their program to a
journalist to review, and the journalist reviews it by writing their review
using the new word processor, and then the journalist tries to find the "word
count" feature which they need because most journalists have precise word
count requirements, and it's not there, because it's in the "80% that nobody
uses," and the journalist ends up writing a story that attempts to claim
simultaneously that lite programs are good, bloat is bad, and I can't use this
damn thing 'cause it won't count my words."

~~~
endersshadow
The reaction from some heavy users of it reminds me of Spolsky's Things You
Should Never Do, Part I essay, as well:
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

------
shimonamit
<http://basecamp.com/transition>

I want to migrate, but...

 _> Basecamp Classic and the new Basecamp don't offer the same features, so
some data in Classic won't make it into the new Basecamp._

So maybe I'll stay. But wait...

 _> Will you continue to improve Classic? The majority of our design and
development efforts moving forward will be focused on the all new Basecamp,
but we'll continue to support Classic as long as customers continue using it.
We expect that to be for many many years._

Maybe. Maybe not. The web moves very quickly you know. New browsers,
standards, security risks etc. I can think of a million and one reasons
Classic will get EOL'd sooner rather than later.

This is certainly faithful to their backwards compatibility intolerance. The
new product couldn't be bound by the "burden" of the old. Now I the customer
am left with a very distasteful choice to make.

~~~
robinjfisher
For a company that goes on about transparency and clear speaking etc., the
answer to the second question you've quoted is appalling. It doesn't answer
the question at all. It should be:

 _Will you continue to improve Classic? No. We will fix any bugs or other
problems that stop our customers using Basecamp Classic but we will not be
developing new features. Our focus now is on improving Basecamp Next so that
Classic customers are happy to transition._

Their response is completely disingenuous.

~~~
jasonfried
What's appalling about it? It's not necessarily true that we won't add new
features. This is day one right now. We don't know how things will pan out.
It's disingenuous to say we won't do something that we might do.

As stated, the majority of our resources will go towards the new Basecamp.
That's honest and as clear we can be without misleading anyone.

~~~
jmilloy
It's unfortunate then that in this case the honest and clear answer sounds
like glossy PR-speak.

------
thehodge
Looks like they have got rid of the free plan...

(I'm not saying this as a negative thing, it's going to be really interesting
to see the response to this, I know there was a blog post a while ago saying
there hardly anyone on the free account upgraded) I'm using a free basecamp
account but we only have one project and $20/$25 is just a little much for
that a micro plan at $10 would be awesome :) )

~~~
dclaysmith
I agree. $20/mo is definitely going to be too expensive for a ton of potential
customers. I guess it's a luxury that 37Signals can not only afford, but will
maximize their profit and I would assume they have some good historical data
to back up the decision.

I do think that there is a magic $5-9/mo range that individuals will pay
without thinking too much. Above that amount, they start equating a
subscription with a trip to the movies or a (cheap) night out and you've lost
them.

~~~
flyosity
I totally disagree, $20/mo for a service like Basecamp is not expensive. I pay
$20-50/mo per month for a whole host of services (hosting, backup storage,
payment processing, etc.) and don't really think twice about them since
they're business expenses. FYI: I'm an individual who has a full-time job but
does projects/apps at night with a separate LLC.

~~~
dclaysmith
I agree--$20/mo is not expensive but like @thehodge says... it all adds up. I
think that in this space tho, you have a huge market of people who are "pre-
business" who just couldn't justify 5-10 $20 services a month when they are
pre-profit or only making a few hundred a month off of their products.
Basecamp could appeal to some of these folks with a sub $10 offering.

~~~
mgkimsal
Agreed. Someone else here already pointed out "hey, time tracking in basecamp
is limited - we use harvest and integrate". OK, so now you've got 2 $20/month
services (or whatever harvest costs). Then another $10-$20/month for another
service. And another. And another. And that's usually $10-$20/month per user.
A small company could easily be paying $500/month for a few services for a
handful of users. Are they getting $500 or more of value from it? Possibly,
but smaller orgs tend to be more gunshy about spending money, however small,
without free tiers. Perhaps those are the companies that you don't really want
as customers anyway?

------
jashkenas
It's fun to poke around under the hood a little bit, and look at parts of the
internal API:

    
    
        > Object.keys(bcx.models)
        ["PersonOrGroup", "Bucket", "BucketAccess", "Calendar",
        "CalendarEvent", "Project", "Person", "CalendarDisplay", "Todo"]
    
        > Object.keys(bcx.models.Todo.prototype)
        ["constructor", "isAllDay", "isTimed", "urlRoot", "getBucketPath", 
        "showPath", "bucket", "doesOccurOn", "doesOccurOnOrAfter", 
        "doesOccurBetween", "getDueDate", "summary"]

~~~
bilalhusain
This isn't reddit, but I'll still take a chance!

Hi Jeremy,

My name is Jeff Morse. I'm a Recruiter at a super-charged start-up called
Mixbook www.mixbook.com I came across your profile on hacker news and have a
full-time Jr. Backbone developer opening working onsite in our Palo Alto,
California office that is a great match for your background/experience. Would
you be ready to make the move to Silicon Valley, the most innovative place for
web start ups which offers superior growth opportunities for talented Backbone
developers like yourself? Mixbook will pay for all relocation costs. Would you
be open to taking a phone/Sykpe call from our CTO, Aryk Grosz (see attached
LinkedIn profile) to discuss the position further? If interested, email me
your Skype ID and I’ll coordinate the call with Aryk.

Cheers,

Jeff Morse

Sr. Recruiter

Mixbook

408.234.2400

jmorse@mixbook.com

We're Hiring <http://www.mixbook.com/careers#job-openings>

Our Product: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_dhKroiAo4>

About Us: <https://gist.github.com/1960387>

~~~
Drbble
What is this all about then? A new kind of recruiter spam?

~~~
jrockway
I don't get it. According to his profile, the guy is not a recruiter and his
name is not Jeremy. I'm confused.

------
tchock23
Am I the only one here who thinks they've actually done a good job with this
transition? I've been a long-time (paying) user of Basecamp and the entire 37
Signals suite, and I think Basecamp needed to be revamped long ago.

I actually like that they've created a brand new experience/product, and have
given everyone ample time (90 days) to evaluate whether or not they like it. I
also thought the FAQ was clear, and the transition process was well explained.

As for the loss of time tracking that a few people have complained about... If
you're really that serious about time tracking, you shouldn't be using the
extremely limited time tracking capabilities of Basecamp Classic anyway. We
use Harvest and integrate it with our Basecamp account, and it's a perfect
setup for us. I always thought time tracking seemed like a "nice to have"
feature of Classic.

~~~
ry0ohki
It feels kind of weak to me. 37sigs used to be very vocal and strong about
what they believed. "Here's our way, and you'll like it or not". This seems
like they are really couching their bets... If no one likes the new one, they
won't have lost their cash cow, if they do like the new one, they've made an
easier transition for others.

I'm afraid what actually will happen is 45-50% will be on the new Basecamp,
and 50% on the old, and it will be confusing to clients who sometimes use the
old, sometimes use the new, etc... Will be interesting to see how it plays
out, as with everything 37sigs does, it's innovative and if it works I
wouldn't be surprised to see more people taking a similar approach.

~~~
tchock23
Interesting point about clients being confused with two different versions...
Although it's a remote possibility, I could see it being confusing for someone
who works with one vendor who swears by Classic and another who has migrated
up to Next.

I also agree that this could be seen as inconsistent with their stance on
making opinionated software. However, I put myself in their shoes and see only
a couple of options - you either revamp Basecamp with a new design/user
experience and risk a huge backlash from your customer base, or you build a
brand new product and give people the choice. I'd go with the latter option.

------
gr366
I notice the new version is running on basecamp.com. The old version is at
basecamphq.com and 37signals always made a point about the domain not
mattering as much as the product name. I imagine there's a follow-up to that
saying that if your product becomes successful there's nothing wrong with
going and grabbing the pure domain (thinking Dropbox, Instagram and others. Or
basically the opposite of Color.)

~~~
devmach
[http://www.quora.com/37signals/Why-doesnt-37signals-own-
base...](http://www.quora.com/37signals/Why-doesnt-37signals-own-basecamp-com)

They didn't own basecamp.com then, now they have.

"Project name is bigger than domains" is a part of lie part of true: Product
and it's name important but if you can't get the domain just be arrogant and
say to people it doesn't matter. But because you know the importance of the
domain name , when you have money and chance get the domain and rule the
world.

~~~
jasonfried
We purchased the domain from the previous owner a few months ago. We wanted to
use it to launch the new Basecamp since the Classic version used
basecamphq.com. We wanted to keep the URLs separate so this seemed as good a
time as any to make it happen.

~~~
FreshCode
Would it have been significantly cheaper if you purchased the basecamp.com
domain earlier?

~~~
jasonfried
It wasn't for sale at this price earlier.

------
mef
I enjoyed the ad for wysihtml5 in the console on pages that use it. "Heya!
This page is using wysihtml5 for rich text editing. Check out
<https://github.com/xing/wysihtml5>

First time I've seen that, but makes sense for an OSS project to promote
itself to people who would have the console open, i.e. devs.

~~~
cmelbye
And it looks like a fantastic WYSIWYG editor, at that. I'm definitely going to
replace my hacked together contenteditable editor with it.

------
stdbrouw
I'm surprised to see people complain about the copy. Is "The majority of our
design and development efforts moving forward will be focused on the all new
Basecamp, but we'll continue to support Classic" really that hard to
understand, let alone disingenuous? Is it, despite it being mentioned a
zillion times in the FAQ, so tough to understand that they've cut some
features and that therefore the upgrade won't make sense for everyone?

------
jasonfried
Here's the official announcement, BTW:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3129-launch-the-all-new-
basec...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3129-launch-the-all-new-basecamp)

------
redguava
Their new pricing page breaks many of the "rules" for getting conversions (eg.
clear call to action). It will be interesting to see if they blog about the
results of it.

<http://basecamp.com/pricing>

~~~
psylence519
"Get started today with a 45-day free trial" ?

~~~
demoo
No CSS buttons!

------
alberth2
Does anyone else find the marketing on basecamp.com shaddy?

It says on the front page:

    
    
        8,000,000+
        projects managed with Basecamp
    
        99.94%
        rock-solid uptime reliability record
    
        97%
        of customers recommend Basecamp
    

Yet all of those stats are for the legacy Basecamp Classic product and not for
this brand new product they created, which has a completely different code
base, which was just released TODAY.

~~~
skinnymuch
You seem to really have something against 37signals...

I'd like to see a successful product or company that hasn't done some sort of
'shaddy marketing'.

------
tho
Old Basecamp was not being improved actively anyway. It took them 5 years to
add deadlines to to-do's, for example.

The new product reminds me (even in the name) the failed NeXTSTEP operation
systems. The incompatibility with existing solutions was part of it. Basecamp
Next is not an upgrade, but a new product. It does not have the same set of
features, in fact it has even less (time tracking, milestones, etc). Free
accounts are also dropped out, as it seams. Old browsers like IE7 do not seam
to be supported... A lot of things are going against what J was preaching all
those years.

I can see Basecamp fans buying it, but if I would be a new user and I would
check their website for the first time (that is also designed with you already
knowing about Basecamp in mind) I would ask myself "why would I pay $20-$150 a
month for a product with so few features"). It's a nice to-do list, but the
users got smarter and the market moved forward - users need more features, not
just a one-page project page (Google Docs can do half of it out of the box and
for free).

~~~
jasonfried
The new Basecamp doesn't have less features than Basecamp Classic. It has
different features. The new Basecamp has dozens and dozens of features that
Classic doesn't have. All together, I can make a very strong case that the new
Basecamp offers significantly more functionality than Classic. And it's
simpler, too.

Comparing side by side isn't the end goal. The goal is which product fits you
best. If you love Classic, you can stay with Classic. If you prefer the
feature/UI/ideas mix of the new Basecamp, come on over.

------
netmute
Great, they basically removed all the features we use in Basecamp Classic :)

~~~
bergie
Yep. It would be nice to see a list of added/removed features vs. Classic. For
example we use the time tracking functionality for our invoicing needs.

Also, does the API (<http://developer.37signals.com/basecamp/>) stay the same?

~~~
qrush
This post has a good list: [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3110-basecamp-next-
the-goodby...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3110-basecamp-next-the-goodbye-
list-and-the-hello-list)

The API isn't ready yet, soon though!

~~~
bergie
Thanks! Seems indeed a lot of useful stuff was dropped. I wonder if that was
based on usage analysis, or just an opinion on what the product should have.

It is a shame that API appears to be only an afterthought. Otherwise third
parties could possibly offer some of the missing features.

~~~
qrush
It's definitely not an afterthought. If you're interested in beta testing the
API feel free to email me at nick@37signals.com, and I'll get you hooked up.

------
tmgleb
Where did timesheets go? Has anyone been able to find time tracking?

~~~
jwarzech
Looks like there isn't any time tracking in the new Basecamp. When you upgrade
it says that won't be moved over. I wonder if this is to be added later or not
many customers use it. At my previous company this feature is the reason we
upgraded to a higher plan.

------
zavulon
No milestones? What are we supposed to use instead of it? Our workflow heavily
depends on them ..

~~~
jasonfried
They're called events now. You can add them to the calendar or on the Events
section of a project page.

~~~
lunaru
Jason, I think the confusion is that your example Project is so nicely fleshed
out, people use it to grok the entire range functionality within a project.
Because there is no sample Event, people will miss the small "Add Event" link
hidden at the top of the page.

~~~
jasonfried
That could be true. We made the call to get this sample project in at the last
minute (literally a day or two before launch) so we couldn't get everything we
wanted in there. We will likely include events in a future version of the
sample project.

------
stdbrouw
So, no API yet. The neat thing about client-side apps is that they force you
to craft a great API from the get-go, because you'll be using it extensively
in your own application. DHH was talking earlier [1] about how client-side MVC
isn't a great developer experience and consequently why they avoided it for
Basecamp Next, and I sympathize with that decision, but I wonder how great of
a developer experience it is to have to develop a server-side app with various
AJAX-related endpoints and then having to go back and develop a full-fledged
API... instead of doing just the latter.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3603680>

------
revorad
It's funny to think Trello is now competing with Basecamp by "underdoing the
competition"!

------
mweibel
I didn't use basecamp before and I'm just testing a little bit. Seems to be
quite fast. What I kinda don't like: If you click on e.g. a discussion, a
modal-window-like layer pops up where the discussion is displayed. Now how can
I go back? First I was quite unsure how to do this without clicking on the
browser's-back button. Then I figured out that you can click out of the layer
and the layer disappears. I think there's a need for a "close"-Button..

~~~
qrush
Check out [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3122-the-new-basecamp-
interfa...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3122-the-new-basecamp-interface-
details-and-power-user-goodness), there's a great video that explains some of
the goodies baked in for navigation.

------
mikemoka
I am sure they A/B tested the new design, even though it appears somewhat less
effective on a first look.

~~~
joshuacc
I'm sure that they _are currently_ testing the design, but I'm not really sure
how they could have been testing it previously.

------
Hates_
Is there a way to migrate existing Basecamp accounts over? I can't seem to
find anything on how to do it.

~~~
jasonfried
We also have general FAQs for Classic customers:
<http://basecamp.com/transition>

------
alpb
Just finished reading Rework. in that book they usually tell that they rarely
implement new features because most of them are redundant for most of the
users and only a few would benefit out of this. Personally,I am not a Basecamp
user and I really would like to learn what's new.

~~~
jasonfried
Here's a list of some of the new features: <http://basecamp.com/new>

~~~
hawke
I can see the lack of time tracking being a bit of a talking point, otherwise
looks like a huge improvement.

------
marcusbrown
What about the API? Is it still going to be supported in the new Basecamp or
will it remain just for the classic Basecamp? I really hope there will be some
kind of continuity where the data structure make it possible. Beside this, it
looks really clean and fast. I like it! :)

~~~
jasonfried
We'll be introducing a new API. It's not ready yet.

~~~
spencerdkelly
Any ballpark figures on timescales to introduce the new API?Also is it your
intention to add to the existing one or rebuild it from the ground up?

------
chadhietala
Are they using pjax or something like it for the marketing site. I know you
had mentioned that's how the application works. Just wondering if there are
any plans of open sourcing that.

------
cfontes
Is it possible to export data from it ? because I just found out that there is
no free plan, and I already added a bunch of stuff to the Next version...
(felling really stupid).

------
TimothyWayne
37signals, have you had a SSAE 16 attestation (newer version of SAS70)
performed yet on this new product yet?

I ask because my corporation can't use Basecamp unless this new product has
coverage.

------
aymeric
Wow, I love the attention they paid to details.

If you click on the blank project boxes behind the Red Marker "Welcome" text,
the Add Project bounces to attract your attention.

------
Maro
It's really nice how the 37s pages use type for design. Other sites would use
images much more to get the same level of design across. It's really neat.

------
wwdevries
Congratulations to the 37signals team on launching the all new Basecamp. Just
migrated our projects from Basecamp Classic and it's working beautifully.

------
ry0ohki
Wow lots of team members (32?) at 37Signals these days!

------
andycroll
Interesting that they've taken an new approach to SEO for their feature
pages... a long list of vaguely project management named pages.

~~~
ckluis
Makes perfect sense to me.

I'd also say its not vague - they probably spent a great deal of time naming
the pages/titles from a usability & SEO standpoint. I like the redesign a lot.

~~~
jasonfried
Thanks. To be honest, we didn't think much about SEO here at all. We thought
about customers. Well written pages that speak clearly and explain products
thoroughly are automatically good for SEO. SEO gains are side effects of good
writing.

------
tlogan
Does new Basecamp has an API?

We use a Gmail contextual gadget to create Basecamp todo from emails so I
wonder if that is going to work.

------
Rulero
I'm not a big fan of it, I think I will stick to Basecamp classic or develop
my own solution very shortly.

------
manuzi
great new simple and neat design. and the copywriting seems even more direct
and to-the-point. well done.

------
hugorodgerbrown
It's looking great - easy migration, super-fast. Congrats to all involved (no
humans.txt?)

------
jtarud
It appears they just bought basecamp.com as well. It's been basecamphq.com for
a while.

~~~
jasonfried
basecamphq.com remains for Basecamp Classic accounts. basecamp.com is for new
Basecamp accounts.

------
shearn89
is it just me, or is the stylesheet 404'ing?

[http://basecamp.com/sprockets-c5fcdbcede3dff502006bc5d0d7bef...](http://basecamp.com/sprockets-c5fcdbcede3dff502006bc5d0d7beff84dfc4cef.css)

EDIT: Told the team about it in a ticket, JIC.

------
overshard
No time tracking makes this completely useless for my company.

------
livejamie
Any recommendations for alternatives?

------
philip1209
No more free tier?

------
mdg
cool, so does this mean the month-long campaign 37s has been running on HN can
come to an end? I prefer to be marketed to by only YC-backed startups.

------
tho
as

------
samgranieri
A job well done to @jasonfried, @dhh and the 37signals team!

------
alberth2
System Down!

<http://imgur.com/e0GMk>

Not sure how 37signals can claim 99% uptime when on the first day of launch,
it's not working.

~~~
alberth2
Another bug found, I can't upload files!

<http://imgur.com/fy7Ie>

37signals, this is why you don't rewrite software from scratch.

~~~
alberth2
Arg! Bug #3 found. Now the Daily Progress is not working for me.

<http://imgur.com/5ubmk>

37signals, seriously.

~~~
rsinger9
Hi there. Sorry to see you're having trouble. If you fill out the support
form, we'll be glad to take a look and get to the bottom of the problem.

------
stuartmemo
Looking forward to their numerous blog posts talking about how good their new
design is and how shit you are for not doing something the way they do it.

------
johnx123-up
Is it _still_ on Rails (or Node.js)?

~~~
qrush
Rails.

------
jacobr
If your company is completely dependent on Basecamp, how come you haven't
tried the beta already, and given feedback?

~~~
csallen
I'm fairly sure the beta was invite-only.

------
pgdev
Looking forward to moving across from "Classic" ;)

------
alberth2
Free plans by using a test credit card # (e.g. 4111111111111111).

It works.

Good job 37signals. You instill so much confidence in your in attention to
details in your product. Much like the recent known Rails security
vulnerability that you never addressed and now Github was compromised as a
result.

~~~
joevandyk
I don't see a problem with accepting a test credit card. Once your free trial
is over, then they'll email you a message saying your card can't be charged
and you'll be expected to update it.

~~~
alberth2
No, this is a major bug because they are trying to authenticate the credit
card before accepting the input in the form field. Meaning, if you type
"1234567891234567" that won't work, yet a test credit card # does work.

~~~
m0nastic
This isn't a bug.

The validation that they are doing when you enter the card is just Luhn
validation.§

This is basically just to ensure that the numbers entered into the field "at
least have the possibility of being a valid credit card". No processing of the
card is being done at this stage.

§ - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luhn_algorithm>

------
Drbble
Next time you gear up for a major upgrade, try less time blogging for HN, more
time talking to your users about the features they care about.

~~~
ceejayoz
Why ask when they've got the usage data? I'd presume canned features are the
ones least used across all users.

